# ALL locomotive train!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I live 1/2 mile from the UP line in Nebraska. Saw quite a site yesterday, a whole train full of locomotives ONLY. Had seen some before, up to about 6 or so, but this one had about 18 all headed east, quite a thing to see. Jerry


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Bad seen, must have been a dispatcher BOO-BOO.. Moving power is not a good thing on a railroad.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Possibly a delivery of some new MP units from the Motive Power shops in Boise??? Usually they'll add them into another freight though.. 

Just speculating..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen all loco trains before, never this big though. Usually you will see a train with maybe 6 locos, obviously moving some to another location. Jerry


----------



## csx381 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, 
Some people say lite engines or engines lite...i prefer calling them lite engines myself. Moving power happens all the time, sure they would rather have them pull cars, but sometimes business is heavy in one place and not heavy in another or one terminal is lite on power, therefore you have to move the power to where it is needed. 

Oh and a dispatcher would not make that call it would be a chief, DTO, or the powerdesk....more than likely the power desk would be my guess. Were the locomotives fairly new looking or were they older models? I have heard of big strings of locomotives referred to as a deadline....meaning they were bound for scrap or sale to short lines or leasing companies if they were still in running condition. 

I have never caught a "X" train (ex. X02001.....breakdown would be X020 is the train 01 would be the date ) usually what CSX refers to them around my parts. Although a "X" train isnt always lite engines usually is something extra such as lite engines or they have already run a train I.D. that day and have another train with same I.D. to run. Example Q68801 then if they wanted to run another 68801 they couldnt put the Q in front of it, it would either be X68801 or S68801...."X" being extra or "S" being second. well i gues senough rambling. 
later 
Grey Nichols


----------



## Mike Rogers (Jan 4, 2008)

Just outside Ogden on 3/31, 25 units. 










Photo courtesy Trainorders.com


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe moving to storage as business is down on most RRs


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Going east, power shortage in Council Bluffs.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

On my radio scanner I have heard trains like this called a 'Hospital train'. Only one or two engines are actually providing power to the train. The others may have their Diesels running, but that is just to keep the water from freezing. This is a way to collect engines in need of repair or scheduled maintenance but that didn't end up at the repair depot due to routing needs.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Back in the day (Caboose days that is) we used to call these moves "Cab Hops". It was to move power from one point to another where it was needed.


----------

